# Ăn đu đủ có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?



## nusy (26/10/18)

Đu đủ là loại trái cây ngon, bổ được nhiều bà bầu yêu thích. Tuy nhiên nhiều ý kiến cho rằng, mang bầu ăn đu đủ sẽ ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi.

*Lợi ích của đu đủ đối với sức khỏe phụ nữ*
Đu đủ được xem là loại quả giúp “tăng size” đôi gò bồng đào của chị em 1 cách hiệu quả nhất. Đu đủ có chứa chất enzyme chính là tác nhân giúp “đồi núi” nở nang. Hơn nữa, hàm lượng lớn vitamin A trong đu đủ sẽ giúp cơ thể tổng hợp các hợp chất có tác dụng làm săn chắc và nở nang khuôn ngực của bạn.

Ngoài giúp tăng kích thước vòng 1, ăn đu đủ là một cách bảo vệ tim tốt nhất. Vì đu đủ chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa như vitamin C, E và A. Khi cholesteron bị oxy hóa sẽ hình thành những mảng bám vào thành mạch máu, các vitamin có trong đu đủ sẽ ngăn chặn được quá trình này. Đu đủ sẽ giúp ngăn chặn hiện tượng mạch máu bị tắc nghẽn và không thể lưu thông được.



​
Đu đủ là một loại trái cây nhiều nước nên có nhiều chất xơ và có thể làm giảm mỡ trong máu. Acid folic có trong đu đủ có khả năng chuyển hóa homocysteine thành các acid amino cần thiết khác như cysteine hoặc methionine sẽ làm biến mất chứng nhồi máu cơ tim hay tai biến mạch máu não.

Vitamin A là thành phần tuyệt vời giúp nuôi dưỡng mái tóc. Ăn đu đủ sẽ giúp thúc đẩy quá trình mọc tóc, giảm tóc xơ và gãy rụng.

Đặc biệt nếu kết hợp đu đủ (đã xay nhuyễn bằng máy xay sinh tố) với sữa tươi không đường hoặc mật ong sẽ không chỉ dừng lại ở việc trị rụng tóc mà còn mang đến bạn một mái tóc chắc khỏe và óng mượt.

*Phụ nữ mang thai ăn đu đủ được không, có ảnh hưởng gì đến thai nhi không?*
Phụ nữ mang thai có thể ăn đu đủ mà không lo ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi nếu ăn với lượng vừa phải. Một quả đu đủ chín chứa khoảng 119 calorie và khoảng 17,9 g đường, giúp cải thiện tình trạng mệt mỏi thường trực ở phụ nữ mang thai.

Đu đủ chín giúp gia tăng mức độ hemoglobin, trợ giúp sự hấp thụ oxy và ngăn ngừa tình trạng thiếu máu khi mang thai.

Do sự thay đổi hormone khi mang thai, mẹ bầu rất dễ mắc các bệnh răng miệng như sâu răng, viêm nướu, chảy máu chân răng… Thường xuyên ăn đu đủ chín là cách đơn giản giúp mẹ bầu nhanh chóng thoát khỏi sự “hành hạ” của những triệu chứng này.

*Lưu ý:* Chất carpine trong hạt đu đủ được xem là một loại chất độc, có thể gây rối loạn mạch đập và ảnh hưởng đến hệ thần kinh. Vì vậy, mẹ bầu nên loại bỏ hết hạt trước khi ăn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

